
Ask HN: What notes app do you use? - justadudeama
I am looking for a new notes app to use and wondering what you guys use. I really like using plaintext and markdown, but I would also really like to be able to annotate&#x2F;draw with a stylus.
======
__strisk
I found jupyter notebooks to be a good note taking medium (its markdown!). I
usually rsync my notebooks to a remote server that I can access anywhere. One
thing I find frustrating is that the json is difficult to manipulate if you
don't want to spin up the jupyter notebook server.

------
xxdesmus
For plaintext/markdown:
[https://standardnotes.org/](https://standardnotes.org/) (self hosted on
Heroku) [https://simplenote.com/](https://simplenote.com/)

For annotations/drawing/writing: OneNote Evernote Bear

------
idoh
Apple Notes - fine with plaintext, would handle a stylus, 0 markdown support.

------
billconan
at work, I use media wiki provided by the company. for personal note, I keep
them in github gist.

------
curiousgal
inb4 org-mode

~~~
justadudeama
My guess there is no option for something like this but vim-based?

~~~
fleg
I've been using vimwiki for a few years now, and I'm very satisfied.

------
tmaly
google keep

